# Disturbing thing in Hong Kong '97



## TheSilentGamer

No, I'm not talking about the movie. I'm talking about the video game.
You know? This:










I'm sure a lot of people here follow AVGN, which is how I found out about this little piece of ****. But nobody seems to talk about the fact that one of the most disturbing things is in this game.

This here is the game over screen:









To answer everybody's question: _*yes, that is an actual dead body in that picture.*_ What you see there is a still picture from a suicide video of Polish Boxer Leszek Błażyński. He had committed suicide on August 6, 1992.

HOW THE ACTUAL **** DID HAPPYSOFT GET THIS IMAGE?

SOMEONE HOLD ME I'M SCARED.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

I saw that AVGN video a couple of weeks ago.... creepy sh!T!! @[email protected]


----------



## Glue

That's some weird ****. I'd love to own a copy of that game. Just checked Amazon Japan and yahoo auctions, but no luck. Is this game rare?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Glue said:


> That's some weird ****. I'd love to own a copy of that game. Just checked Amazon Japan and yahoo auctions, but no luck. Is this game rare?


I searched the web as well, and I couldn't find anything. I can't even find a picture of it. The only way to experience the game is through emulation.


----------



## Nunuc

TheSilentGamer said:


> To answer everybody's question: _*yes, that is an actual dead body in that picture.*_ What you see there is a still picture from a suicide video of Polish Boxer Leszek Błażyński. He had committed suicide on August 6, 1992.


Is there any proof of the dead person being Mr. Błażyński though, actual proof? I find it little odd that the timestamps format is supposedly Month-Day-Year, when somebody from Poland would most likely set it to Day-Month-Year: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country

Not going to claim that this is the person in the photo, because of lack of evidence, but interestingly PLO head of intelligence, Atef Bseiso, was assassinated early morning of June 8th 1992 in Paris. _"Shot multiple times in neck and chest"_ according to Wikipedia and _"at least three times in the head"_ according to LA Times.









Atef Bseiso


----------



## Nunuc

Possible wounds on chest/stomach of the deceased person, one of them (green circle) might be a nipple:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Nunuc said:


> Is there any proof of the dead person being Mr. Błażyński though, actual proof? I find it little odd that the timestamps format is supposedly Month-Day-Year, when somebody from Poland would most likely set it to Day-Month-Year: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country
> 
> Not going to claim that this is the person in the photo, because of lack of evidence, but interestingly PLO head of intelligence, Atef Bseiso, was assassinated early morning of June 8th 1992 in Paris. _"Shot multiple times in neck and chest"_ according to Wikipedia and _"at least three times in the head"_ according to LA Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atef Bseiso


The only "proof" I have is a Hungarian youtuber by the name of MrNorbert1994. He stated:



> Hong Kong 97 mistery solved:
> The dead body is a picture of a polish boxer named Leszek Błażyński. He had commited suicide on August 6, 1992. I have no idea how the developers obtained a picture or video of the event


Also, it said that Atef Bseiso was shot in the neck. I don't see any neck injuries on the photo.

There's also comparing pictures, though it's a bit hard because of the original's quality.

But, there's one more thing I forgot to mention in my original post.
Look at this screenshot here:








Call me crazy, but I think the background is actually a picture of holocaust victims.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Dissonance

Chalk it up to it just being Japan.


----------



## Ozfer

Hate to necro this but I felt I needed to comment. If a guy is committing suicide why would he take off his shirt and shoot himself in different locations in the stomach. Especially when committing suicide because their wife died earlier that year and they couldn't live without her. It just doesn't fit. Maybe it could be the other person mentioned, but more likely we don't know who it is.


----------

